# little kid wagons



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i only have two i tried googling it but dont know what key words to use !


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

them are sweet


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

x2


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

im building one with independent suspension so i can put air on it


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

herez the olny one i could find has full workin suspension


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 15 2007, 04:47 PM~6994819
> *i only have two i tried googling it but dont know what key words to use !
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

found a few more


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i will take a pic of ours. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2007, 07:43 AM~7002415
> *i will take a pic of ours. :biggrin:
> *


  do it ! where do you get those drag tires and rims at ? :cheesy:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 16 2007, 04:47 PM~7003124
> * do it ! where do you get those drag tires and rims at ?  :cheesy:
> *


there go kart rimz and tires im guessin


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 16 2007, 02:47 PM~7003124
> * do it ! where do you get those drag tires and rims at ?  :cheesy:
> *


ebay :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto..._ite=Performics
orrrrrrr
http://www.rnrfabrication.com/slicks.htm


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

hmm might jus have to body drop my wagon and get some 16 inch fan rims to match.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

anymore wagons ? :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 15 2007, 04:47 PM~6994819
> *i only have two i tried googling it but dont know what key words to use !
> 
> 
> ...


THEY LOOK GOOD


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i rember seeing a light pink and chromed out wagon at a lowrider show but i never got a pic. of it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsdown: IMO


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

anyone got some good pics??? or is there another topic i can't find?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 19 2010, 05:44 AM~18080723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: That came out nice Darin...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2010, 11:02 AM~18081500
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: That came out nice Darin...
> *


*Thanks Mike*


----------



## yourdeathwish (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 19 2010, 05:44 AM~18080723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome stuff guys... any more?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

REAL NICE THREAD.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

IM WORKIN ON A FEW.....ILL POST PIC'S LATER OF MORE....

THIS ONE IM STILL DOIN THA FRONT SUSPENSION AND REAR AXLE  

IT WILL HAVE WINDOW TRIM..,AND A FEW OTHER TOUCH'S  

FRONT SPOKE WHEELS SOON :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yourdeathwish_@Jul 19 2010, 05:46 PM~18084767
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BIKE'S BEEEN AROUND FOR A WILE   SICK BIKE HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 15 2007, 06:47 PM~6994819
> *i only have two i tried googling it but dont know what key words to use !
> 
> 
> ...



   :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 19 2010, 08:44 AM~18080723
> *
> 
> 
> ...



REAL NICE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 16 2007, 02:41 PM~7002396
> *found a few more
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I FOUND THIS PIC'S SOME WERE :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

found this in the baby trike section....


quote=leo,May 31 2010, 04:02 AM~17652323]

































































































































































/quote]

no more lowrider ones? not looking to see "go-carts"


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just getting started on this one....


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 27 2010, 04:01 AM~18148643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm i think i have that issue, these wagons seem great for swapmeets.


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 13 2010, 09:01 PM~19319717
> *damm i think i have that issue, these wagons seem great for swapmeets.
> *


thay are real kool for swap meets


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Dec 14 2010, 05:13 AM~19320453
> *thay are real kool for swap meets
> *


thinkin of getting one for my son,for when i take him with me to the car shows, n of course the swapmeet.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 15 2010, 12:56 AM~19326843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


commin out sick


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 14 2010, 06:56 PM~19326843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lol


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 know any sites to find parts for the custom raiod flyers


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 28 2010, 12:33 AM~18161144
> *found this in the baby trike section....
> quote=leo,May 31 2010, 04:02 AM~17652323]
> 
> ...


Nice Wagon Bro..... :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 14 2010, 07:56 PM~19326843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 14 2010, 05:56 PM~19326843
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love it


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

just got this tonite for 15 bucks gona lower it flake it out then pinstripe itreplace the handle bar wit a twisted one get stuff chromed and put velvet interior :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

HERE A PIC'S OF MY BRO WAGON.........


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

my frend did this 1 in 09


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 22 2010, 09:31 PM~19400712
> *just got this tonite for 15 bucks gona lower it flake it out then pinstripe itreplace the handle bar wit a twisted one get stuff chromed and put velvet interior :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i'm talkin about.... don't forget pics in here....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

starting the rebuild.....


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn thats sick :wow:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

got this one for my son, debating on repainting it.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

um doin this one now....it's just templated...it will be done in all metal...and re-painted


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

saw this at the swap meet here couple weeks ago....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gotta order me some extra fenders from Morgan Cycles.... :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Feb 9 2011, 09:58 AM~19827022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SALE 175 SHIPPED IN LOWER 48 STATES


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Had my Roadmaster pull wagon for a while but just fully engraved it and triple chrome it and took it to the vegas show.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

THIS IS WHAT I FOUND THIS PAST WEEKEND.GOT IT FOR $10.I DONT KNOW THE YEAR BUT ITS A RADIO LINE


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

FREAK OUT WITH THE TIRES WHERE THE TWO SPLITS JOIN.ALL 4 TIRES ARE TIDE UP WITH HAY WIRE ON PIC #3


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Wicked95 said:


> Had my Roadmaster pull wagon for a while but just fully engraved it and triple chrome it and took it to the vegas show.


fuckin thats whats this topic is for! sick....


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

rollinoldskoo said:


> fuckin thats whats this topic is for! sick....


POST YOURS CHAMP.LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT


----------

